# New indoor traction layout



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got my table up. The track plan is still a little sketchy, but it is going to be a long dogbone with a cross over making one end a reversing loop. As I am going to run on overhead power that will simplify the wiring a bit, I hope. The basement is a wreck and needs lighting, but I can at least do a daily franchise run!

Table Pictures! 

I appreciate all comments, questions, and ideas, 


Ted.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What diameter curves are those, they look as tight as my nutty layout


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Tight curves indeed to fit on four foot wide tables - 3 foot diameter? 

Looks like now you need passengers. Lots of passengers. And miniature stations for them...


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

The end curves are Aristo 31" dia. curves. The s-curves that narrow the layout down to 2' are 4' dia. I found it interesting that the 4' curves are exactly right to line up parallel tracks with 4' switches in between. 

yes, Lot of people, and places for them to go! 

I also just added a table schematic with my proposed track plan. 


Ted.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That's a really nice-looking setup. I hope you'll keep us posted as the overhead wire goes up.

Les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ain't that uber small diameter track really neat? you need to try messing with the 21" diameter circle next.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as it will run my 40' interurban cars! The 21" scares me LOL!


----------

